# Fishing trip to Flaming Gorge



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

Fishing trip to Flaming Gorge. This is the first time I have fished Flaming Gorge for Kokanee Salmon
. We only fished the Wyoming side. Was there 3 days Fishing was slow and got rain d on a lot. Used a variety of lures and squids got fish at 50 60 and 70 feet on down rigger was catching some on leaded line with a Jake's SpinALure that I use on Strawberry Reservoir for Cutthroat Trout with a green dodger. We brought of limit home. 2 days worth. Released all we got Friday. Most fish were big.
I will try to post a pitcher.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Glad you guys got some fish.

I was up there this last weekend and we probably caught somewhere in the neighborhood of 120 fish between 2 boats.

It was crazy.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice job, looks like fun. :O||:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds pretty nice. Sure beats the Koke action at the berry I bet. Enjoy the good eats!


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip. Two years ago at FG I learned a lesson from the Wyoming G&F. We also kept limits of kokes for two days. First days' catch was filleted and chilling on ice in the cooler, the new limit in the livewell. It didn't even cross my mind that we were going to have a problem. As we came back to the ramp to pull the boat out we received a ticket for having two limits in our possession. The fish were confiscated and the ticket was pretty hefty. It put a damper on an otherwise awesome trip, but we should have understood the proclamation better.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

dank80 said:


> Sounds like a fun trip. Two years ago at FG I learned a lesson from the Wyoming G&F. We also kept limits of kokes for two days. First days' catch was filleted and chilling on ice in the cooler, the new limit in the livewell. It didn't even cross my mind that we were going to have a problem. As we came back to the ramp to pull the boat out we received a ticket for having two limits in our possession. The fish were confiscated and the ticket was pretty hefty. It put a damper on an otherwise awesome trip, but we should have understood the proclamation better.


 Yep, even your home freezer/fridge counts too.

But to the defense of the G&F they cannot tell the difference of whether or not you caught all of them that day. Best just to have a feast on the beach that night and go get more the next day!


----------

